# Mini Breeders near Pittsburgh, PA



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, I do not own a poodle at this time. I did have a chocolate miniature poodle as a child, and she was a wonderful pet. I am considering a miniature for our family, maybe in the next year or so. I am just beginning my search for reputable breeders in and around the Pittsburgh area. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am from Pittsburgh. I don't know anyone currently breeding minis but the big WPKA dog show will be at the David L. Lawrence convention center later this month. Check the dates at www.infodog.com

Take your kids on Sunday, always poodle day. I will be there. Also you can contact the Greater Pittsburgh Poodle Club.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

www.barclaypoodles.com

not sure how close she is to you, but she's got nice dogs.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

onlypoodles4me said:


> www.barclaypoodles.com
> 
> not sure how close she is to you, but she's got nice dogs.


Thank you; this is the one I keep coming up with! If she is near Philly; she is about 4 hours away. That is do-able!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I know of several of her dogs as well as had one of my own. They are very very nice to look at, and worth the trip. I have a grooming client who just got shipped from her (were in CA) and he is a doll, very pretty, beautiful color, coat and sparkling personality. I doubt you could go wrong with one of her dogs.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

onlypoodles4me said:


> I know of several of her dogs as well as had one of my own. They are very very nice to look at, and worth the trip. I have a grooming client who just got shipped from her (were in CA) and he is a doll, very pretty, beautiful color, coat and sparkling personality. I doubt you could go wrong with one of her dogs.


Is that one of her toy poodles that you have? I am looking for a mini because I have 2 young children, and I prefer a mini over a standard. I posted another thread about color and temperament. I had read that there are differences according to color...any thoughts on that? There are a lot of pictures with her mini's with children, which is encouraging. 

Thanks again for replying!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So I found this breeder. I do not know her or her dogs. It is unclear if she is in NY or PA, but she has Browns:
http://rpoodles.com/available.html

The thing to remember about Minis is that they have to be tested for the following. If they are not, then you have to move on:

Eyes..... Optigen test AND CERF
Legg-Calve Perthes
Patellas
Hips (optional but good)

Also, Minis are reactive dogs. With kids in the house, you need one with a rock solid temperament. You should not choose any puppy or dog who is shy, slow to warm up or who seems easily startled by loud noises. On the other hand, Minis are super athletic. Try to also avoid the bouncing off the wall puppy or dog because this may be too much for you.

At the dog show in February, I saw two absolutely gorgeous Apricot Minis from the Cameo Kennel in NY. 
http://community-2.webtv.net/@HH!0C!9D!E6C333B83FF2/cameopoodles/CAMEOPOODLES/

Cabryn is a well known kennel in NJ http://cabrynpoodles.com/index.html
Songbird in CT has lovely dogs http://www.songbirdpoodles.com/


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

cbrand said:


> So I found this breeder. I do not know her or her dogs. It is unclear if she is in NY or PA, but she has Browns:
> http://rpoodles.com/available.html
> 
> The thing to remember about Minis is that they have to be tested for the following. If they are not, then you have to move on:
> ...


Thank you for this!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> So I found this breeder. I do not know her or her dogs. It is unclear if she is in NY or PA, but she has Browns:
> http://rpoodles.com/available.html


This is a PA area code. South central of the state.

Edit = I am not sure....the contact number is where I mentioned and some of the shows were in that area of Lancaster PA.


----------

